# Q's about turbo kits for s14



## E Rock Solid (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey everybody, I'm new to the forum and potentially a new 95 240sx owner. I've done a couple of searches on here, but haven't found the answers to all of my questions.

My main question is: 

Will kits like the Greddy and XS-Engeneering ones work for a 95 S14. Both websites specify their kits for 96-98 cars. Is there something different between 95 and 96 that would not make the kits work on a 95?

I can get a really great deal on my cousin's 240sx, but I want to know if any of these kits will work. I don't really want to piece one together, and with the market the way it is, I don't want to shop around for another car.

Also, I thought the Greddy kit was CARB legal. But when I checked CARB's website, it wasn't listed anymore. Does anybody know what the story is?

TIA


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

95 240's are still s14's with ka24de's.. i dont see why it wont work. iirc, 95-98 all have obd-ii?

ka-t.org has a lot of info about ka24(d)et


----------



## E Rock Solid (Dec 20, 2004)

jeong said:


> 95 240's are still s14's with ka24de's.. i dont see why it wont work. iirc, 95-98 all have obd-ii?
> 
> ka-t.org has a lot of info about ka24(d)et


Logically it makes sense that it would work. I just found it interesting that the companies specified 96-98. thanks for the ka-t.org tip :cheers:


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

some 95 are OBD-1


----------



## E Rock Solid (Dec 20, 2004)

speedy_240sx said:


> some 95 are OBD-1


Is there somewhere on the engine block or vin where I can check?


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

OBDII has nothing to do with the engine block. You need to look under the drivers dash where your left knee would be. If there is a trapezoid shaped plug thats about 2 inches long and 1/2 inch tall under there you have OBDII.
If not you have OBDI. It is the type of diagnostic system the vehicle has. 

The Greddy kit will physically bolt to your OBDI car but the E-manage computer that controls the system is only OBDII compatible.

Also, as of this time it is not carb legal. They have not had this specific kit approved. Only their honda/acura kit is legal right now. I was told by a Greddy rep that they do plan to get approval on all of their turbo kits, they just dont know how long it will take.

Everyone should send them an e-mail and maybe we can expedite that process. I will be ordering one as soon as they get approval. I would have one already but I live in California and they'd practically shoot you for violating smog laws.

Hope this helped. And seriously, lets try to get Greddy moving on this one!!


----------



## E Rock Solid (Dec 20, 2004)

^^^^^^^
Thanks for the info. I know the difference between OBDI & II. I was just wondering if there were any markings anywhere that specified it for the car. But now I know where to look! But the car is in LA and I'm about 3hrs up the coast. Are the OBDI/II 95 cars 50/50? Or are a most of them OBDII?

I definetly will send greddy an email and ask about the CARB status.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yes, the 1995 cars are the split year for OBDII.
Off the top of my head I cant think of any other markings on the car that will tell you what you have. If you have the vin# I would call the closest Nissan dealer and ask them to give you the production date. I would guess that anything after august or september is more than likely OBDII. But I'm not 100% on the dates. Being in the parts industry I always use those months as a guideline for early and late model production. 

Sorry for the late reply, haven't been online much lately


----------

